# Analysis of LowendBox Offer Tags



## drmike (May 16, 2014)

Rallias chunked out some code to analyze tags applied to LowendBox.com offers.  The tags are applied to the very top of each offer by LEB moderators/publishers.

 

For example, the current top of the heap offer from BlueVM bears the following tags:

atlanta, BlueVM.Com, buffalo, chicago, dallas, exclusive, kvm, los angeles, new jersey, openvz, USA

 

These are the totals by tagged term for the entire LEB listing database that is public.  These do not include offers that have been pulled for instance, any that have been lost, etc.

 

The source code, is in perl and found here:

https://gist.github.com/rallias/27bc8aee67b0150f4447

 

*LEB Offer Tag Totals*

 

619 openvz

191 kvm

184 exclusive

180 xen

171 los-angeles

146 dallas

132 uk

116 chicago

105 usa

86 buffalo

84 ssd

82 germany

81 phoenix

71 new-york

68 netherlands

51 scranton

49 yearly

49 texas

44 atlanta

43 maidenhead

43 kansas-city

41 france

39 california

30 new-jersey

29 florida

27 tutorials-2

26 seattle

26 orlando

25 san-jose

22 las-vegas

22 canada

21 jacksonville

20 ndedicated-server

20 chicagovps-net

18 switzerland

18 miami

17 frankfurt

16 arizona

14 italy

14 denver

13 vmware

13 hudsonvalleyhost-com

13 edis-at

13 buyvm-net

13 austria

13 amsterdam

12 san-diego

12 ramnode-com

12 ipv6

12 bluevm-com

11 storage

11 inceptionhosting-com

10 windows

10 prometeus-com

10 minivps-co-uk

10 christmas2013

10 bhost-net

10 australia

9 vswap

9 urpad-net

9 lovevps-com

9 lenoir

9 flipperhost-com

9 asia

8 toronto

8 top-providers

8 securedspeed-com

8 prometeus-net

8 north-carolina

8 getkvm-com

8 gbservers-co-uk

8 domvps-com

7 weloveservers-net

7 the-netherlands

7 sweden

7 singapore

7 simpleno-de

7 romania

7 quickweb-co-nz

7 paulvps-com

7 manchester

7 liquid-solutions-biz

7 kent

7 frontrangehosting-com

7 dusseldorf

7 cloudshards-com

6 vpscheap-net

6 vpsace-com

6 tampa

6 stormvz-com

6 ssdvps-com

6 ransomit-com-au

6 raidlogic-net

6 onapp

6 nodedeploy-com

6 necs-co-uk

6 milan

6 lithuania

6 hosthatch-com

6 easevps-com

6 ddos

6 corgitech-com

6 cheapvps-co-uk

6 catalysthost-com

6 123systems-net

5 xfusesolutions-com

5 vpsslim-com

5 vmport-com

5 supremebytes-com

5 ssd-cached

5 servermania-com

5 semoweb-com

5 securedragon-net

5 review

5 qualityservers-co-uk

5 openvirtuals-com

5 myrsk-com

5 letbox-com

5 ipxcore-com

5 iniz-com

5 india

5 illinois

5 hostmist-com

5 hostinginside-com

5 hostigation-com

5 freebsd

5 fraphost-com

5 fliphost-net

5 expertvm-com

5 dotvps-co

5 crowncloud-net

5 chvps-com

5 blackfriday2013

5 basshost-com

5 armorshark-com

4 zurich

4 xen-pv

4 vpsdeploy-com

4 up2vps-com

4 sshvm-com

4 spotvps-com

4 spain

4\ rotterdam

4 reversehosts-com

4 pzea-com

4 poundhost-com

4 philadelphia

4 nqhost-com

4 nevada

4 mountspot-com

4 montreal

4 moldova

4 magoro-com

4 lolihosting-com

4 lfcvps-com

4 kazila-com

4 iceland

4 georgia

4 fusioned-net

4 fremont

4 filemedia-de

4 fibervolt-com

4 evolucix-com

4 enetsouth-com

4 dot-al

4 dedicated

4 czech-republic

4 crissic-net

4 colorado

4 burst-net

4 buffalovps-com

4 backupsy-com

4 asheville

4 ashburn

4 alienvps-com

4 adelaide

4 123com-org

3 yourvz-com

3 yourdomaingoeshere-com

3 yardvps-com

3 whitelabelhosting-org

3 washington

3 vserver

3 vpsvibe-com

3 vpsnodes-com

3 vpsdime

3 vmlit-com

3 virpus-com

3 virginia

3 velocihost-net

3 utah

3 urgentvps-com

3 uptimevps-com

3 turkey

3 thriftyvps-com

3 ssdvirt-com

3 silverknighttech-com

3 serverhub-com

3 servercrate-com

3 rootnerds-com

3 rethinkvps-com

3 reliablehostingservices-net

3 quickpacket-com

3 quarterly

3 provisionhost-com

3 poland

3 pennsylvania

3 openvvz

3 onepoundwebhosting-co-uk

3 nodepop-com

3 ninjahawk-net

3 neosurge-com

3 monthly

3 maryland

3 luxembourg

3 london

3 linux-vserver

3 kansas

3 jollyworkshosting-com

3 iperweb-com

3 indiana

3 httpzoom-com

3 hosthink-net

3 govpsgo-com

3 evorack-com

3 dmbhosting-co-uk

3 cripperz-sg

3 coventry

3 cosmosteck-com

3 competition

3 cheapdomainnamesdot-com

3 castlegem-co-uk

3 bitaccel-com

3 binarycpu-com

3 bigscoots-com

3 baltimore

3 azzavps-com

3 audefy-com

3 amerinoc-com

3 alblasserdam

3 aim2game-com

3 5ite-com

3 2host-com

2 zazoomvps-com

2 yottabytenetworks-net

2 xenvz-co-uk

2 whynotavps-com

2 vps-world-eu

2 vpsnodebox-com

2 vpsnine-com

2 vpscorner-co-uk

2 vpscheap-info

2 vpsbd-net

2 vooservers-com

2 volt-vps-com

2 vmstormvps-com

2 vmhosts-co-uk

2 virtuozzo

2 virt-io

2 vienna

2 versatileit-com-au

2 us

2 united-kingdom

2 troy

2 tmzvps-com

2 tailoredvps-com

2 sysadmin-co-uk

2 sydney

2 stockholm

2 state-college

2 ssdnodes-com

2 southfield

2 south-africa

2 skdedicated-com

2 sisvps-com

2 shovehost-com

2 shardhost-com

2 serverdragon-com

2 servarica-com

2 russia

2 rhinorack-net

2 regolithmedia-com

2 rage4-com

2 qhoster-com

2 qenox-com

2 pyramidserver-com

2 picastaway

2 panama

2 openvz-ca

2 openitc-co-uk

2 oneasiahost-com

2 ocitysolutions-com

2 ny

2 nixhost-co-uk

2 nixdot-com

2 new-york-city

2 networxlab-com

2 netorigin-com-au

2 meteorvps-com

2 lvpshosting-com

2 luna-node

2 lovevps

2 loomhosts-com

2 liquid-host-com

2 leetnet-net

2 leaseweb-com

2 layeredlink-com

2 lasvegas

2 kiloserve-com

2 kazetech-com

2 just295-com

2 j-solutions-org

2 joesdatacenter-com

2 istanbul

2 iptables

2 infinityhosts-com

2 hyper-v

2 hungary

2 houston

2 hostvps-net

2 host1plus-com

2 hetzner

2 hampshire

2 grwh-net

2 ginernet-com

2 ghesi-com

2 getmyvps-com

2 gamedatainc

2 fusevps-com

2 ftpit-com

2 flvps-net

2 fluidrhino-com

2 fiberhead-com

2 fastvps-co

2 estonia

2 electricbyte

2 dotvps-net

2 detroit

2 deluxe-host-com

2 cortexnetworks-com

2 comfortvps-com

2 columbus

2 colo-serv-net

2 colorado-springs

2 chisinau

2 bytebistro-com

2 budgetvm-com

2 budapest

2 breathost-com

2 brazil

2 birmingham

2 belgium

2 beauharnois

2 bandwagonhost-com

2 backups

2 backup

2 atlanda

2 anynode-net

2 annual

2 android

2 alvotech-de

2 allsimple-net

2 2gbvps-com

2 24khost-com

1 zs1-org

1 zoomvps-com

1 zlin

1 zipvps-com

1 zeneva-net

1 yisp-com

1 yesuphost-com

1 xensmart-co-uk

1 xen-hvm

1 wireworkscommunications-com

1 willhosting-com

1 whmcs

1 whitelabelhosting-co

1 west-coast

1 webline-services-com

1 web24-com-au

1 waveride-at

1 w2servers-com

1 vultr-com

1 vpsvillage-com

1 vps-us

1 vpsone-net

1 vpslix-com

1 vpsfx-com

1 vpsfusion-com

1 vpsdeals-org

1 vpsdc-com

1 vpsdatabase-com

1 vps-co-za

1 vpsbb-com

1 vpsace

1 vps

1 vortex-vps-com

1 vmbox-co

1 virtuzzo

1 virtupulse-com

1 virtualsrv-com

1 virtovo-com

1 virexpert-com

1 vhostlayer-com

1 versaweb-com

1 vds6-net

1 vazapi-com

1 vancouver

1 unmetered

1 unmanagedservers-net

1 ukdirecthost-co-uk

1 ugvps-com

1 tropichost-com

1 tragicservers-com

1 tortois-es

1 torqhost-com

1 tokyo

1 tinyvz-com

1 tinyvps-ca

1 tinykvm-com

1 tildehost-com

1 theukcloud-com

1 thehosthouse-co-uk

1 tempe

1 tallinn

1 tacticalvps-net

1 swiftvm-com

1 swarmhost-net

1 surmounted-net

1 superbytes-net

1 stylexnetworks-com

1 st-louis

1 stablebox-com

1 spinningtops

1 speedmax-net

1 spanish

1 spam

1 south-bend

1 sonicvps-com

1 slickwebhost-com

1 simplydigitalhosting-com

1 simplexwebs-com

1 simplerack-net

1 siauliai

1 shifttothecloud-com

1 serverleased-com

1 serverastra-com

1 server305-com

1 servarica

1 seflow-it

1 security

1 sao-paulo

1 salt-lake-city

1 rubyringtech-com

1 roubaix

1 rock-hill

1 roberthost-com

1 rizie-com

1 renton

1 reading

1 raspberry-pi

1 raptornode-com

1 rapidovps-com

1 ramhost-us

1 raidlogic

1 rackvps-net

1 rackmountain-com

1 rackd-net

1 rackburst-net

1 rackburst

1 quin5-com

1 quickweb

1 providerservice-com

1 privatelayer-com

1 primahost-info

1 prestonhost-com

1 premiumvm-com

1 prefiber-nl

1 portland

1 pluggr

1 plano

1 piscataway

1 pingvps-com

1 phoneix

1 phoenixvps-com

1 perth

1 perdhanahost-net

1 paris

1 overzold-com

1 overclocked-com

1 oregon

1 orbitservers-com

1 openvx

1 oostkamp

1 onedollarvps-com

1 ohio

1 odishahosting-com

1 nyc

1 nukevps-com-kp

1 nozhost-com

1 nottingham

1 north-korea

1 nordicvps-com

1 nodeserv

1 nixcom-ca

1 newyork

1 newyear2014

1 newwebsite-com

1 new-jeysey

1 newcastle

1 new

1 netherland

1 nerdyvps-com

1 neon

1 nbvps-net

1 nanuet

1 naaldwijk

1 myresellerhost-info

1 munich

1 mrnerd-com

1 motionite-com

1 moscow

1 mohawk

1 missouri

1 minecrafted-net

1 mikrovps-com

1 michigan

1 melbourne

1 maidstone

1 mach9servers-com

1 lusovps-com

1 lowendtalk

1 lowendguide-com

1 lowendbox-com

1 los-angles

1 lombard

1 logicidea-com

1 limestonenetworks-com

1 leapswitch-com

1 lausanne

1 kwdservices-com

1 kvm-winity-io

1 kvm-shell

1 kvmport-com

1 koddos-com

1 knownsrv-com

1 kisaravps-com

1 kimsufi-com

1 kickstarter

1 johannesburg

1 jena

1 jaystorage-com

1 japan

1 ixamhosting-com

1 iwstack-com

1 itsjusthosting-com

1 isle-of-man

1 ireland

1 irc-offer

1 ip-projects-de

1 ipap-co

1 internoc24-net

1 inodehub-com

1 infinitie-net

1 icloudhosting-com

1 icelandvps-com

1 iamhostingat-com

1 hydravps-com

1 hwshosting-net

1 hvm

1 hukot

1 hub-org

1 hostus-us

1 hostrazor-net

1 hostrail-com

1 hostmonkey-net

1 hostitek-com

1 hostirian-com

1 hostingsrv-co-uk

1 hostingbix-com

1 hosting022-com

1 hostfolks-com

1 hostdog-gr

1 hostd8-com

1 host90-com

1 helpdesk-lowendbox-com

1 hampsire

1 hacked

1 haarlem

1 gravelines

1 goweb-de

1 gothost-net

1 gotekky-com

1 gnzhost-com

1 gidux-com

1 generation-host-com

1 fuzzyhosts-com

1 fusa-be

1 ftnhosting-net

1 fstservers-com

1 fragready

1 fragnet-net

1 firstlinehosts-com

1 fiberfirefly-com

1 fehosting-com

1 feathur

1 fallas

1 falkenstein

1 exclusive-nodejungle-com

1 europe

1 errantweb-com

1 enterprisevpssolutions-com

1 enscloud-com

1 elicitservers-ca

1 eleven2-com

1 egypt

1 edgevps-com

1 edgevm-com

1 ecvps-com

1 eclusive

1 e-clicking-com

1 easyvds-net

1 duffield

1 dronten

1 domcrib-com

1 dmca

1 directspace-net

1 digitalocean-com

1 dialaserver-co-uk

1 dewlance-com

1 dedisrv-eu

1 dedicated-minds

1 dashinghost-com

1 cybexhosting-net

1 cvm-cryto-net

1 curvehost-com

1 curlhost-com

1 cubixcloud-com

1 craftyourbox-com

1 cpanelhost-me

1 costa-rica

1 commercialmedia-com

1 cloud3k-com

1 cloud

1 citynethost-com

1 citrixxenvps-com

1 chromobyte-com

1 cheltenham

1 cheetahnode-com

1 cheapestvps-org

1 centicero-com

1 cape-town

1 burstnetworks-com-au

1 bundle

1 bucharest

1 brisbane

1 brampton

1 boxvps-com

1 boston

1 boostvps-com

1 bitronictech-net

1 bitcoins

1 bitcable-com

1 bigbrainhost-com

1 betavps-net

1 betaforce-com

1 berkshire

1 barcelona

1 axisnext-com

1 avenuehost-com

1 avantehosting-net

1 availablevps-com

1 atlantic-net

1 atelra-com

1 asurahosting-com

1 astrovps-com

1 astoundinghost-com

1 arionvps-com

1 arabicahosting-com

1 appvz-com

1 alreadyvps-net

1 alpinedc-com

1 alpharacks

1 alicante

1 albasserdam

1 africa

1 aerovps-com

1 adelaidehost-com

1 accuratehub-com

1 abdicar-com

1 9xhost-info


----------



## Rallias (May 16, 2014)

Bit of a disclaimer: My internet had a hiccup somewhere between page 95 and 100, so everything beyond that wasn't counted. However, it's a good verifiable baseline for more recent data.


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2014)

Pretty neat, if anything it just goes to show the saturation in particular cities. Surprised to see LA, Chicago and Dallas exceed (by good numbers) the offers tagged with Buffalo. 

Virtualization totals don't surprise me. OpenVZ, KVM, Xen was in the order most of us would imagine.

Interestingly enough though: CVPS, HVH and BuyVM are the providers with the most tags associated with their domains.


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2014)

Ronald Barnstoff said:


> Bit of a disclaimer: My internet had a hiccup somewhere between page 95 and 100, so everything beyond that wasn't counted. However, it's a good verifiable baseline for more recent data.


You up for enhancing the code?

I think there is much to be learned in said data and trends by breaking things into annual subtotals and larger picture analysis of pre-CC and post-CC.


----------



## Rallias (May 16, 2014)

drmike said:


> You up for enhancing the code?
> 
> I think there is much to be learned in said data and trends by breaking things into annual subtotals and larger picture analysis of pre-CC and post-CC.


I can, but not right now. I'm trying to finish off my codebase for another project. The above codebase was just a half-hour spiele of curiosity.


----------



## MartinD (May 16, 2014)

Not sure why this is here...


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Not sure why this is here...


It's interesting, and it isn't a hit piece. Just an analysis of the low end market place, really. Interesting to see numbers associated with locations and features, I think.


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Not sure why this is here...


Cause the sound of crickets gets tiring.


----------



## hellogoodbye (May 16, 2014)

Would it be possible to apply something similar to vpsBoard/Daily Server Deals to see how the list ends up? Granted, I think repeat postings would also play a part in influencing the numbers (since the code doesn't seem to exclude repeats by the same provider if I understood correctly, especially for locations), but it would be interesting to see the similarities and differences.


----------



## Dylan (May 16, 2014)

There's no consistency in tagging posts -- some people don't do it at all while some spam tags like crazy -- so while this may be cool from an "ooh lists" perspective it really doesn't tell us anything about offers other than the fact that providers in some areas apparently use tags more than others. The fact that Buffalo ranks well below even the UK is proof of that.


----------



## Rallias (May 16, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> Would it be possible to apply something similar to vpsBoard/Daily Server Deals to see how the list ends up? Granted, I think repeat postings would also play a part in influencing the numbers (since the code doesn't seem to exclude repeats by the same provider if I understood correctly, especially for locations), but it would be interesting to see the similarities and differences.


I don't think it'd be valuable information. VPSBoard doesn't really restrict provider's ability to post in the offers section, so there's no real bias-detection that's accomplished in doing such a thing.


----------



## hellogoodbye (May 16, 2014)

Ronald Barnstoff said:


> I don't think it'd be valuable information. VPSBoard doesn't really restrict provider's ability to post in the offers section, so there's no real bias-detection that's accomplished in doing such a thing.


I wasn't thinking of bias-detection so much as a comparison of the locations being offered and seeing how it might differ if at all. I think the code sounds neat but I wouldn't consider it valuable information -- there are far too many variables that skew/influence the data for it to truly be valid and worth serious discussion.

For example, someone already pointed out the inconsistency of tagging; the data doesn't account for relative length of time a provider has been in existence vs. how many times it has been posted about on LEB either, or when was the last time a provider had been featured. Unless there's a way to calculate how many times a provider has been advertised on LEB during its time as an active company (eg. a company that has only been around for a year but has already been featured 4 times vs. a company like Prometeus which has been around since 1997 but only featured 13 times - accumulated between the "-com" and "-net" tag as most posts are doubletagged with both - over a span of 7 years), it's much harder to determine true bias.

Without further relative data about frequency of posts, I don't think it's a very valuable list beyond "wow, that's a lot of offers in Buffalo!" etc. Having a comparison list for vsbBoard/Daily Server Deals would similarly be a neat list to glance through and note some unusual locations or whathaveyou, but ultimately not information you'd actually base serious speculations upon. In fact, if anything I think it might be of interest to providers in a "Hey, only one person has ever offered hosting in Egypt!" sort of way, give them ideas on where to expand next, etc.


----------



## Dylan (May 16, 2014)

Dylan said:


> There's no consistency in tagging posts -- some people don't do it at all while some spam tags like crazy -- so while this may be cool from an "ooh lists" perspective it really doesn't tell us anything about offers other than the fact that providers in some areas apparently use tags more than others. The fact that Buffalo ranks well below even the UK is proof of that.


Okay so I obviously spaced out and read this as measuring LET offer tags rather than LEB offer tags when I posted this, but my point still kind of stands because other/previous authors did tag things a bit differently than mpkossen. The location tag numbers probably are valid, though.


----------



## DomainBop (May 16, 2014)

MannDude said:


> It's interesting, and it isn't a hit piece. Just an analysis of the low end market place, really.* Interesting to see numbers associated with* locations and* features*, I think.



I don't see any numbers associated with the main features of the low end marketplace: oversold, technical incompetence, lack of business experience, kiddiehost, unincorporated business, scams, frequent downtime, privacy violations, .poor security, DDoS, SPAM, database breaches, migrations, deadpools.  Maybe those tags got lost on the hiccup between page 95 and 100.  _<--interesting, the purple sarcasm tag doesn't work on emoticons._


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 16, 2014)

Interesting data. However, like others have mentioned, the tagging on LEB is not consistent so keep that in mind.


----------



## LusoVPS (May 17, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I don't see any numbers associated with the main features of the low end marketplace: oversold, technical incompetence, lack of business experience, kiddiehost, unincorporated business, scams, frequent downtime, privacy violations, .poor security, DDoS, SPAM, database breaches, migrations, deadpools. (...)


I enjoy reading the deadpools.


----------

